# Convertir de voltios a milivoltios



## checha (Abr 10, 2006)

El problema que tengo es que compre un voltimetro que me puede medir unicamente de 0 hasta 200mV, pero resulta que mi fuente da voltajes entre 1.25 a 16voltios. Entonces que puedo hacer para no sobrepasar la cantidad de voltaje que permite mi equipo?.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 10, 2006)

checha dijo:
			
		

> El problema que tengo es que compre un voltimetro que me puede medir unicamente de 0 hasta 200mV, pero resulta que mi fuente da voltajes entre 1.25 a 16voltios. Entonces que puedo hacer para no sobrepasar la cantidad de voltaje que permite mi equipo?.



Un divisor de tensiones con una escala de 1:10 con una resistencia de digamos unos 900k que no existe así que se necesitara y el tester midiendo una de 100k.

Saludos


----------

